# Yaks!?! We don't need no stinkin' yaks!!!



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Don't forget to open the bail!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Crazy whatever works.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Pretty darn cool! I had the audio off, so i didn't hear them say with what gas and at what pressure the canon is charged. If it is just charged with ~120 PSI compressed air, it wouldn't seem to difficult to make one. I like the concept of the frozen baits from the mold.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Looks like a great way to launch a beer to the camp down the beach of me. 


I dont think launching a 15+lb shark bait would work though...


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

whats wrong with casting?

With that contraption youre limited on bait


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Next step will be a bait dropping drone.....


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

I read that people were getting tickets for shooting these types of cannons on the beach. I'm not sure its legal. Some are powered by hair spray or other flammable spray.


----------



## Paul-nm (May 30, 2014)

mas360 said:


> Next step will be a bait dropping drone.....


I've already watched a YouTube video of a drone dropping bait!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

potato gun


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Watched a couple dudes fire off the potato-gun-like they had rigged at SLP-Surfside-side. Pretty sweet. I used to fish for Green Sturgeon on the Columbia River (Oregon and/or Washington side). Guys there charged fisherman a $1.00 to fling their shad or sand shrimp (heavily laced onto the hook) and up to a 1 lb. weight well out into the Columbia. The current just below the Bonneville Dam was EXTREME. Saw fish over 1,000 pounds jump, and I mean 'jump.' I have hard-copy pictures of large sturgeon; need to scan them and post a couple here.


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

WHAT said:


> Looks like a great way to launch a beer to the camp down the beach of me.
> 
> I dont think launching a 15+lb shark bait would work though...


I have had the idea of a trailer mounted trebuchet with a couple of engine blocks for the counterweight running around in my feeble mind for a while. If you wrap about 200 yards of line around a homer bucket like a spinning reel it might work. Even if it didn't you could have fun launching 10# ice cubes at the beach. It sure would discourage potlickers!:dance:


----------

